# Info on how to use insulin?



## Deadhead (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone here use insulin? I have been curious about it and have trouble finding solid info on its protocols.... all I could find was Boston loyd talking about it lol. I know the slow acting is easily obtainable. Is it as dangerous as people make it out to be?


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

I believe it can be fatal if not respected, never used it but if I was going to I would do exactly what your doing. Research the hell out of it and ask questions. Hopefully get some good responses I interested too


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2019)

Jin should be here soon....................................


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

Few hours yet unless he having a bad nights sleep



jennerrator said:


> Jin should be here soon....................................


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> I believe it can be fatal if not respected, never used it but if I was going to I would do exactly what your doing. Research the hell out of it and ask questions. Hopefully get some good responses I interested too



From what I understand if used properly it can yield some extremely powerful results, but seems to be one of those things that many speak of useing but few give any true guidance on in the bodybuilding aspect. I dont know if I'm anywhere near ready for its use... but mainly just curious about it.


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

Like jenn said jin will come along when he gets up I am sure if it. And I know before he does anything he knows it inside out and follows exact protocols starting at low doses and building up. 



Deadhead said:


> From what I understand if used properly it can yield some extremely powerful results, but seems to be one of those things that many speak of useing but few give any true guidance on in the bodybuilding aspect. I dont know if I'm anywhere near ready for its use... but mainly just curious about it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> Like jenn said jin will come along when he gets up I am sure if it. And I know before he does anything he knows it inside out and follows exact protocols starting at low doses and building up.



Yes....he is excellent at that!! Thank god someone is...............


----------



## Trump (Jun 21, 2019)

Ha ha jenn I actually do what jin tells me to do, dont believe the nonsense in the chat box



jennerrator said:


> Yes....he is excellent at that!! Thank god someone is...............


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2019)

Trump said:


> Ha ha jenn I actually do what jin tells me to do, dont believe the nonsense in the chat box



Lmao....I can't keep up with the chat box....the pussy "men" thread takes up most of my time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (6):


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 21, 2019)

Jin, POB, Spongy and couple others here have some serious knowledge in it. I use it every day but for different reason. but as Trump said... you HAVE to know how to use it as if not taken seriously, itll be your 1st and last time taking it


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2019)

Start by posting in the correct forum.


moved


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2019)

Snorting is the best way


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2019)

I will be back later if time permits to actually answer your question if Jin hasn't already chimed in.  With a client


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2019)

Why are you considering insulin?

where are you stat wise right now?

whats your cycle history?

Ive personally only advised one member on insulin use and that man is highly meticulous and has very ambitious goals for his physique vs his genetics. 

You can die. Easily. I workout at home. I have glucose tabs and abundant food. 

That being said, so long as you are meticulous the dangers can be mitigated.

Ive gone hypo while driving and had to pull over for 20 minutes while the glucose tabs and juice kicked in. 

There’s a whole sub forum on insulin. Read up and come back with questions. 

Not something I will spoon feed somebody with zero knowledge. 

Ill also note I have far less experience than Mets, POB or Spongy. 

Considering what I’ve seen of your aas knowledge I would steer clear of insulin for now. Master aas first. 

Insulin requires steroids to be effective at any reasonable dose.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> Why are you considering insulin?
> 
> where are you stat wise right now?
> 
> ...



I'm absolutely not considering insulin. Was honestly just curious on protocol and how people use it... I just have zero knowledge on it and it rarely comes up... so I was just researching I might consider it an option in the next 5 to 10 years. Yes my knowledge is extremely limited and what I do learn I usually come here and post the question as if I dont know because 98% of what I read elsewhere I dont trust. But to clarify no I have no want to use it, but was very interested in the protocols so that I could have some knowledge of the matter..... and yes I should have went thrue the sub forum.... that is my bad.....


----------



## Jin (Jun 22, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> I'm absolutely not considering insulin. Was honestly just curious on protocol and how people use it... I just have zero knowledge on it and it rarely comes up... so I was just researching I might consider it an option in the next 5 to 10 years. Yes my knowledge is extremely limited and what I do learn I usually come here and post the question as if I dont know because 98% of what I read elsewhere I dont trust. But to clarify no I have no want to use it, but was very interested in the protocols so that I could have some knowledge of the matter..... and yes I should have went thrue the sub forum.... that is my bad.....



99.9% of the time members who post questions like that are activily considering using the compound in the near future. Sorry I misread your intentions. 

Google “monsters insulin primer”. Its on basskiller and it extremely detailed.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> 99.9% of the time members who post questions like that are activily considering using the compound in the near future. Sorry I misread your intentions.
> 
> Google “monsters insulin primer”. Its on basskiller and it extremely detailed.



No reason to be sorry as I completely understand... and i probably could have been more clear as to my intention.  I will. Thanks jin.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2019)

Deadhead, I shared me personal protocol here. Based a lot of my earlier runs with Slin on Basskiller's guidance as Jin mentioned.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

The primer is an excellent start.  Always start out conservatively and then find what works for you.  My protocol is going to vary quite a bit from anyone's else, but I've also spent a few years figuring out what works for me.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> Why are you considering insulin?
> 
> where are you stat wise right now?
> 
> ...



Smart comments right there! not saying all the other arent. buts a dangerous thing. I could make you shit your pants laughing at stories from my hypo events, seriously. it is nothing to laugh at but looking back at the stories in general, they are funny minus the fact of the potential end result of it.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2019)

One thing I will add is that it is totally OK to eat a surplus of carbs when just starting with insulin.  You might gain some fat but so what?  it's about the process and carefully learning what works best for you.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 22, 2019)

Spongy said:


> One thing I will add is that it is totally OK to eat a surplus of carbs when just starting with insulin.  You might gain some fat but so what?  it's about the process and carefully learning what works best for you.



excellent! sure you may gain some fat, but its better than not eating enough carbs and going hypo and then having no idea what to do. that 1st sugar drop is not fun if you dont know what to expect. the body is straight going in panic mode - hence the notorious "low sugar coma stare at the fridge binge feeding". Legit ate entire bag of carrots and drank 1/2 gallon minute maid lite


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 24, 2019)

This is a good thread. I have always been curious.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 26, 2019)

There’s a handful of different uses for insulin and your protocol is going to vary depending on what you’re using it’s for.

Also, your bodies natural insulin response and sensitivity will change things significantly. If you were formerly overweight/insulin resistant you’ll be affected much differently then if you’re insulin sensitive. 

I’d also throw out that I believe your diet also plays a role. If you’re in a keto state or high protein (gluconeogenesis) your body will respond to blood sugar drops differently then if you’re used to carbs. (This paragraph is highly debated but I found it to be true)

As Jim mentioned, the first time you feel foggy and start to few out of it you can get overwhelmed fast. Try knowing there’s glucose tablets in your car but you’re mid-conversation in a business meeting. At what point do you rudely cut the conversation short and run for the tablets? Do you wait until you’re unconscious or at what point is it serious enough?


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 27, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’d also throw out that I believe your diet also plays a role. If you’re in a keto state or high protein (gluconeogenesis) your body will respond to blood sugar drops differently then if you’re used to carbs. (This paragraph is highly debated but I found it to be true)
> 
> ?



Could you elaborate a little more on this? How are the drops different?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Could you elaborate a little more on this? How are the drops different?



Completely unscientific but I eat very low carb and play around with other “fuels” so I personally feel my sugar drops behave differently then someone whose used to carbs.

My general diet is extremely high in protein with a little bit of fat. I’d have to imagine a good chunk of my protein is being regularly converted to glucose. 

The other thing I do is use yohimbine fasted first thing in the morning. It causes the body to release fatty acids and burn those for fuel. For me it feels like I’m ten minutes into a marathon and I’m switching over to that slow and steady energy feeling. Again it’s a non-carb based approach.

I probably shouldn’t say this openly but I’ve been using insulting post workout with VERY little carbs or none at all. I take a huge amount of protein though.

For 99% of people this would be a quick trip to the ER. My belief is my response is due to some insulin resistance from being overweight before as well as my body being used to non-carb centered diet. (I keep glucose tabs on me and took a while to work towards this approach)

So purpose, dosage, insulin resistance & diet are the four main knobs that I can think of. Anyone’s protocol would be very different for you based on variations of each of those.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have used insulin during my last two blast cycles.  I will tell you that if you ever decide to go that route, you better have done your research and know what signals you are getting from your body and how to react to those in a timely fashion.  I started with overkill on the carbs because I wanted to see how my body reacted.  I slowly reduced until I got to the right spot.  I have used the fast acting and also the regular.  I prefer the fast acting but its not always easy to get.  Diet is extremely important of course.  You should always have some type of sugar near you while doing this, whether its the glucose tabs or something else.  Tabs are probably the best.  

Quite a few other knowledgeable people out here.  Read up in the thread and if you have questions, there are some of us with experience that can help.  

PS - You GOT TO EAT!!!!!!!!!!!  First time I ran it, the results weren't what I had hoped for.  I wasn't eating enough, pure and simple.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 27, 2019)

I shouldn’t admit this since it goes against all common uses but it highlights the “purpose” point I was making earlier.

The experiment for me is half the fun and I’m knowingly taking certain calculated risks to push the limits. My personal goal for insulin use was to cheat the notion that you can’t continue to add muscle while leaning out. 

I use use it to push protein and (sometimes carbs) to my muscles to alter what my body would do in a normal deficit. This also makes my body react a certain way to replenish the glucose I just took out of circulation and pushed into the muscle.

Because my purpose is different then 99% of insulin use, my diet and carb protocol is significantly different then others.

Contrast it with German talking about long acting Lantau and pushing as much food as possible. 

Again, going down a different path obviously has extreme risk and there’s a chance everything will backfire. So far it’s been great and I’ve hit my various goals despite screwing up some other very important things :/


----------



## TODAY (Jun 27, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I shouldn’t admit this since it goes against all common uses but it highlights the “purpose” point I was making earlier.
> 
> The experiment for me is half the fun and I’m knowingly taking certain calculated risks to push the limits. My personal goal for insulin use was to cheat the notion that you can’t continue to add muscle while leaning out.
> 
> ...


I may have missed it, but what type of 'slin do you take?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 27, 2019)

TODAY said:


> I may have missed it, but what type of 'slin do you take?



Novalog so a short window.

Also important reference point.  I’m 37 and haven’t been lifting long this time around so I’m pushing myself as hard as I can to achieve my goals doing dumb stuff like this.

I wouldn’t do a lot of these things if it wasn’t for my manic personality type and the general enjoyment of experimenting/pushing the envelope.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 27, 2019)

And do you run it alongside GH?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 28, 2019)

TODAY said:


> And do you run it alongside GH?



I don’t but most do. I believe Dave Palumbo has said he stumbled across insulin to counter the side effects of GH usage. Which is a lot different then our current mindset.

I have extremely high natural IGF1 levels so it didn’t make a lot of sense to spend the money on GH or MK. Personal choice....


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 29, 2019)

Viduus said:


> There’s a handful of different uses for insulin and your protocol is going to vary depending on what you’re using it’s for.
> 
> Also, your bodies natural insulin response and sensitivity will change things significantly. If you were formerly overweight/insulin resistant you’ll be affected much differently then if you’re insulin sensitive.
> 
> ...



i agree with that comment on the body responding differently based on your diet standards 100%. Gluconeogenisis is a real thing. The high protein overload will significantly alter the way the body uses it and the liver converts the sugars. 

Insulin in is a very great tool when used properly based on YOUR own standards. Obviously there’s a lot of general normalcy but to the best results are going to be based on many other aspects of how you are currently running everything else in the process.


----------

